# Puppy search begins..



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

I am located in NJ, looking for a male purebred GSD. Looking to purchase from a reputable breeder. Possibly looking more for working breed as opposed to show line but will consider either!

Any litters coming mid march? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

ok, so I have done a little more research and narrowed down my search to an all black, or black and tan male WL. Hope that helps in recommending me to some reputable breeders. 

regards,
chris


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it would help with suggestions if you can tell people what your looking for other than color, do you want high energy? low energy? what are your future plans for the dog? Do you want to schutzhund? obedience? etc


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

I am basically looking for a companion. Guarding instincts would be a plus, high energy would be fantastic, woking line is preferred. No plans on shows and what not, basically looking for another family member.

regards,
chris


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

High energy would be fantastic?? Why? Have you owned a working line German Shepherd before? Just asking because you gave very little information about yourself on this thread, not sure if you posted more else where. What does 'no plans on shows and what not' mean? Does that mean you have no plans to train the puppy? Just not sure what you meant by that statement. It does help us to point you in the right direction of a breeder producing a suitable puppy for your situation.


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

dawnandjr said:


> High energy would be fantastic?? Why? Have you owned a working line German Shepherd before? Just asking because you gave very little information about yourself on this thread, not sure if you posted more else where. What does 'no plans on shows and what not' mean? Does that mean you have no plans to train the puppy? Just not sure what you meant by that statement. It does help us to point you in the right direction of a breeder producing a suitable puppy for your situation.



We have got ourselves some feisty people on these forums from what I have seen. Sorry I do not know all this lingo regarding pedigree, and what exactly I am looking for. I do not intend on bring my dog to and sort of "dog shows" or any other possible event. The dog will be part of my family. That is all. Obviously I will train the dog, I love animals, in particular GSD being I was raised with one who is still very dear to my heart. All I am asking for was help in finding reputable breeders in and around NJ. 

Thank you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Welcome to the board Chris, stick around, you will learn a lot.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Feisty because I love this breed. Hate to see them rehomed. Just trying to be upfront with you. I have a 1 yr old female working line puppy here (bred her myself). She is in constant motion and requires a great deal of 'work' (and by work I mean either mental stimulation or physical exercise). I understand the family pet comment. But understand a working line dog is going to require a firm but gentle hand and a commitment to training every day, as will any puppy of any breed. Dogs that are bred for high energy, are just that, high energy toddlers that only stop long enough to eat or sleep.

Not trying to be negative nelly, just want you to be aware of what you are getting yourself into. This forum is a wealth of information, and we are here for you. Through the good and the bad. Pam at von Hena-C is great. She has quality dogs that are healthy. She is in New Hampshire.

Breeders of East German Shepherd Dogs & Cairn Terrier Puppies for Sale - Hena-C Kennels, New Hampshire - Pam Lake, Owner


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, I now understand your concern but i can guarantee you this dog will not be one to be rehomed or anything of the sort. I have had a german shepherd, my family has had german shepherds all their lives. This dog will be in great hands. 

Thank you for the recommendation of that breeder I will look into contacting her. Do you or anyone else have any recommendations of somewhere closer? Not that NH is not doable, it sure is. But, something closer would be preferred. I looked into Jaegermeister Shepherds and left the gentleman a message. Would they be recommended? I saw he has a waiting list??

-Chris


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

If I were in NJ and looking for a working line Shepherd, I'd contact Cliff Anderson.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaegermeister is fantastic also. Carlos is very knowledgeable and knows the breed. Be specific with your goals (family pet with training). He will let you know if he has something to fit your family.


----------

